# Gb bait and tackle pomp tourney!



## #1hookup (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey guys...just wanted to know if anyone else is planning to fish this pompano tournament? I just moved back and am entering me and my boy! Have never caught a pomp so we are excited! Hope to make a few friends and get something weighed and in the grease! Is anyone heading to the hook line and sinker seminar at flounders....they are talking about catching pomps this Monday night. If anyone has any great spots on the beach for us to go let me know! He is 5 and super excited!


----------



## blue75966 (Sep 9, 2011)

I enter it and i dont even fish for pomp. i do like helping out most of the pay out for the tourneys around here and it was nice they gave me a free shirt. i was thinking of hitting chicken bone beach this week to give it a shot and see what happens maybe hit pickin's up too


----------



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

beach side of pickens is a pretty good spot right now. i was out at j. beach this afternoon and caught a huge red. this one was bigger than the ones that i posted about last week. sorry there isn't a pic for it. i had to get it back in the water as soon as possible. i caught it on a pomp jig about 20-25 yards off the beach on a new shimano reel that i baught yesterday and was just trying it out. on 10# test mono those beast a awesome. gave me a good fight for about 25-30 minutes.


----------



## blue75966 (Sep 9, 2011)

report on the tourney GB: We weighed in some Pompano Saturday 2/2/13. Ben Claud weighed the largest at 3.47, Matt Trawick weighed a 1.90 and Jeff Cayson brought in a 1.62. I also saw a few in the 2 pound range that didn't get weighed in. The bite has been good on a sunny day with South wind and close to the high tide.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Why is this here ?


----------



## _Backwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

The real question is why are you bumping up a thread that's over 3 years old?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

_Backwoods said:


> The real question is why are you bumping up a thread that's over 3 years old?


No I didn't bump it up, and it was on the top of the list without anyone bumping it up. That's why I asked why it was here. Comprende ?


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

GROUPERKING said:


> No I didn't bump it up, and it was on the top of the list without anyone bumping it up. That's why I asked why it was here. Comprende ?


Yeah, fishing at Pickens was great a few years ago!! :whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------

